
Julian Assange to stay in prison over absconding fears - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-49689167
======
pmyteh
So specifically his sentence for skipping bail to the embassy is now over (you
normally serve only half the amount given, which is now over) and he's now
just being held in the extradition case.

He'd normally be given bail for that, but given what happened last time he
was, his lawyer didn't even ask for it this time. So he's remanded in custody
until the extradition hearing.

------
whamlastxmas
It's sad that a journalist being tortured and treated so inhumanely isn't
getting better coverage by his journalist peers

~~~
ninkendo
Please, explain how Julian Assange is a journalist.

~~~
whamlastxmas
He's a founding member of a very well known journalistic enterprise and has
won an award for his journalism? He performs journalism and has done so for
years? He calls himself a journalist and virtually every other journalism
outlet does as well?

~~~
ninkendo
Do you call wikileaks a journalistic enterprise? What journalism are they
performing?

Letting people upload troves of information, and just dumping them to the
public without going through and vetting them, isn't journalism in my book.
He's a journalist in the same sense that a data breach dumped on pastebin is a
news article.

~~~
buboard
Wikileaks does vet the information and publishes in coordination with some
other media. And they have a stellar record of publishing 100% true
information, unlike some other major jounralistic media.

The fact that some journalists are so vehement against Assange imho proves
that he s a journalist. People always shoot the messenger

------
buboard
Maybe he s safer in UK jail? I dont know, maybe smaller risk of finding
yourself accidentally hanged

------
buboard
I have to say the amount of hate against assange in here is staggeringly more
than i expected.

------
Synaesthesia
The media blackout on Julian Assange's imprisonment

[https://independentaustralia.net/business/business-
display/t...](https://independentaustralia.net/business/business-display/the-
media-blackout-on-julian-assanges-imprisonment,13094)

------
doe88
I have no particular sympathy for Julian Assange but to me he clearly is a
_political prisoner_. Obviously all of this is perfectly nested under the
cover of sound laws and sound verdicts in typical fashion of our western
democracies to accomodate their caricatural moral superiorities.

------
amyjess
This is entirely reasonable given that when he was first charged with rape, he
fled into an embassy and hid there for years.

Flight risks get denied bail, and Assange is a proven flight risk.

~~~
buboard
he was NEVER charged with rape

~~~
jacknews
Didn't the accusers attempt to withdraw charges?

If you read into the events, it seems possible/likely that the two women got
together and filed charges as retribution for being cheated on, without a
condom. And were possibly encouraged by a 3rd patty.

Are the "rape" victims still pushing for justice?

~~~
amyjess
The investigation was only closed because it was believed that he'd be holed
up in that embassy for the rest of his life and there was no realistic
possibility he would be brought to court. As soon as he wasn't holed up there
anymore, the investigation was reopened.

The accusers never withdrew the charges.

And putting the word _rape_ in quotes really isn't a good look.

~~~
jacknews
Of course, you can't withdraw a criminal charge.

But they attempted to, I believe.

And you don't close a case because the target is shielded - you may put it on
the back burner, but not close it.

Rape is sex without consent. That doesn't seem to be quite the case here. The
"look" is quite clear, the rape charge is exaggerated.

------
fit2rule
Is Julian even himself, any more? Last I heard, he'd been heavily sedated
during an interview, and folks who knew him didn't think he'd survived it.

[https://www.globalresearch.ca/julian-assange-tortured-
psycho...](https://www.globalresearch.ca/julian-assange-tortured-psychotropic-
drug/5676921)

Just wondering. My personal opinion: Julian Assange is a hero who deserves all
the accolades available, including the Nobel Peace Prize. But, I am aware that
he has his haters here on HN: What say you about his torture? Justified?

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
Being in jail isn't torture. If he has psychological issues, there should be
treatment available. And the cause is far more likely years in self-imposed
embassy-confinement than weeks in jail.

If Assange hadn't been an egomaniac and conspiracy-theorist, he would have put
the Swedish indictment far behind by now.

Also: your "source" is embarrassing.

~~~
m-p-3
that source is from _Michel Chossudovsky (born 1946) is a Canadian economist,
author and conspiracy theorist._

Not looking great for credibility.

 _The Centre for Research on Globalization promotes a variety of conspiracy
theories and falsehoods._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Chossudovsky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Chossudovsky)

